# Eleaf iJust 3 with Ello Duro Atomizer – Review



## Hooked (20/5/18)

Purchased from: The Vape Guy @BumbleBee
Price: R700




My first reaction on seeing the mod was delight at the gorgeous colours. This colour is called Dazzling or Rainbow. My second reaction was one of dismay when I saw the 810 driptip, as I’ve never enjoyed vaping the Grand Canyon. However, it didn’t take me long to get used to it.

The mod was already charged when I received it and the new Kanthal Net and Multihole HW-M 0.15ohm coil had been pre-installed. In the box is an HW-N 0.2 ohm coil, which I haven’t tried yet.

The 6.5 ml convex (bubble) tank was pre-installed and I love both the size and the appearance. A 2ml cylindrical tank is supplied in the box. 




The airflow ring is easy to manipulate as it slides smoothly. I love the retractable top-fill as well as the firing button, which is comfortable to use. It’s large, slightly raised and in just the right position for your thumb when you hold the mod.




I put the driptip to my lips, fired – and Oh. My. Vape!! An immediate burst of vapour and flavour filled my mouth – even with a light inhale. With a firing speed of 25 milliseconds this is Super Power! I’ve never driven a Ferrari but I should imagine this is what it feels like. 

According to the specs, this mod can fire up to 80W. How much it actually fires at I don't know, as it does not have VW. Quite frankly I rather like that, as I don't have to fiddle and faff with the wattage to see how it affects the flavour. On my Picos I can’t vape above 40W as it burns my throat. Yet with the Just3 there’s no throat-burn at all – just a mouth full of unbelievable flavour. The flavour is truly phenomenal! And for those who like clouds, this little baby blows storm clouds!

The charging slot is on the side of the mod. It's easy to see how much battery power is left, by looking at the LED light which discretely follows the shape of the firing button when you press it.

Green: 60% - 100%
Orange: 59% - 30%
Blue: 29% - 10%
Red: less than 9%

I vaped it for a short while on red and there was no loss of power or flavour. 

The only thing that I don’t like is that it doesn’t have an external battery, although perhaps that's a good thing, as a battery would add weight. Nor does it have pass-through (being able to vape while charging). Spare batteries are available but not in SA yet. I will certainly buy some when they are. 

In conclusion, this is a fantastic mod! Everything works seamlessly, it imparts excellent flavour and it’s attractive to boot! I just love it – so much so that I ordered another one, this time in Purple!




This purple mod is now dedicated to my coffee juice. Imagine waking up to the colour of purple? What a way to start the day! The other one will be dedicated to another of my favourite flavour profiles.

Here are the official specs, quoted from http://www.eleafworld.com/ijust-3-with-ello-duro/


Parameter:
Diameter: 25mm
Height: 136mm (6.5ml version) / 130.5mm (2ml version)
Weight: 158g (6.5ml version) / 152g (2ml version) 
E-liquid capacity: 6.5ml / 2ml
Battery capacity: 3000mAh
Output wattage: 80W max
Resistance range: 0.1Ω-3.0Ω
Colors: red, black, purple, silver, dazzling, blue

Standard configuration:
1×iJust 3 Battery1×ELLO Duro Atomizer (6.5ml / 2ml)1×HW-N 0.2ohm Head1×HW-M 0.15ohm Head1×USB Cable 2×User ManualsSpare Parts

Reimagined Net Coil and Multihole Coil Systems
The iJust 3 boasts all-new reimagined Net Coil and Multihole Coil systems, presenting an unprecedented vaping experience with ultra flavorful taste and huge clouds.

Supporting a Max Output Power of 80W
Powered by an internal 3000mAh battery, the iJust 3 is capable of firing up to 80 watts.

Change the Style as You Like
The iJust 3 (6.5ml version) comes with a new convex glass tube as well as a classic straight glass tube for your changing the style as you like.

High Compatibility
The iJust 3 can handle various tanks up to 25mm diameter without any overhang.

Dual Circuit Protection
The circuit protection system has both software and hardware battery protections of over-charging, over-current and over-discharging.

Faster than ever
The firing speed of iJust 3 is only 25 milliseconds, which is faster than ever.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (20/5/18)

@New vaper1 You might like to comment, since you also bought one


----------



## Raindance (20/5/18)

Hooked said:


> Purchased from: The Vape Guy @BumbleBee
> Price: R700
> 
> View attachment 132517
> ...


Nice review as well as nail art @Hooked.

Regards

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (20/5/18)

Raindance said:


> Nice review as well as nail art @Hooked.
> 
> Regards



Ohhhh thank you for saying so, @Raindance !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Carnival (20/5/18)

Great review!! Now I’m _really_ itching to get mine!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (20/5/18)

Carnival said:


> Great review!! Now I’m _really_ itching to get mine!



Can't wait to see which colour you get!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (21/5/18)

Hooked said:


> Can't wait to see which colour you get!



@Andre How can you disagree with my comment ????????? Are you kidding? Was it finger-error?


----------



## Andre (21/5/18)

Hooked said:


> @Andre How can you disagree with my comment ????????? Are you kidding? Was it finger-error?


Phone and thick fingers

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## RainstormZA (21/5/18)

Very nice review @Hooked!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## franshorn (21/5/18)

Keen to try those coil heads.. 

I heard they fit in the NRG tanks and the big baby beast as the coils are interchangeable. Need to find a vendor that sells them first.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (21/5/18)

franshorn said:


> Keen to try those coil heads..
> 
> I heard they fit in the NRG tanks and the big baby beast as the coils are interchangeable. Need to find a vendor that sells them first.



You can buy them from @BumbleBee The Vape Guy. http://vapeguy.co.za/accessories/clearomizer-coils-heads 

And you can PM him too to check where you can use them. He replies pretty quickly.

I ordered a whole lot of them!

EDIT: Tagging @franshorn


----------



## Silver (21/5/18)

Thanks for the review @Hooked
That purple one looks super - nice photo!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## New vaper1 (22/5/18)

Hooked said:


> @New vaper1 You might like to comment, since you also bought one


Yes I did get one but I doubt I can even come close to the review that you gave @Hooked ...but I would definitely recommend the I just 3 to anyone who asks ....its that awesome and the flavour of it is just out of this world

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (23/5/18)

Glad you enjoying it @New vaper1!


----------



## Hooked (23/5/18)

Glad you enjoying it @New vaper1!


----------



## New vaper1 (26/5/18)

Hooked said:


> Glad you enjoying it @New vaper1!


I most certainly am @Hooked

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## franshorn (18/6/18)

Confirmed they fit the NRG tank and it gives great flavour. Airflow is huge for those that like it. Have mine turned down to only a third open

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (19/6/18)

franshorn said:


> Confirmed they fit the NRG tank and it gives great flavour. Airflow is huge for those that like it. Have mine turned down to only a third open
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk



@franshorn I assume by "they" you are referring to the multihole mesh coils?


----------



## franshorn (19/6/18)

Hooked said:


> @franshorn I assume by "they" you are referring to the multihole mesh coils?



Aah dof moment. Yes. Seems the new eleaf HW-N Coils fit the NRG and Big baby beast tanks. 

Will see how long they last though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (23/6/18)

A major disadvantage of the iJust 3 is that it doesn't have an external battery or pass-through (vape while charging). However, that problem has now been solved. 

I ordered two extra batteries (the red one is on order) from The Vape Guy @BumbleBee.
Cost per battery: R400




@New vaper1 @Carnival

Reactions: Like 3


----------

